# Software zum Erstellen von ER-Modellen



## inflamer (11. Okt 2004)

morgen!

kennt jemand eine software zum erstellen von er-modellen und/oder uml-diagrammen?

danke!
-inflamer


----------



## foobar (11. Okt 2004)

Benutz doch mal die Suche.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=73&highlight=uml+tool
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=442&highlight=uml+tool


----------



## inflamer (11. Okt 2004)

ok, danke schon mal, normalerweise schreie ich nicht nach hilfe, bevor ich nicht die suche benutzt hab, steh aber etwas unter zeitdruck und deshalb...

zum thema... ich habe unter den beiden links leider nichts über einen erm-editor gefunden (habe auch schon die suche benutzt).... also falls jemand einen kennt immer her damit!


----------



## Student (22. Okt 2004)

sofern du es nicht veröffentlichen willst ... machs per hand auf tapete ;-)


----------



## apfelsine (23. Okt 2004)

Software mit der man ER-Diagramme erstellen kann:

 - Visio Technical
 - Rational Rose (glaube ich)
 -Omondo -->
http://www.eclipsedatabase.com/


----------



## inflamer (23. Okt 2004)

ich habs jetzt schon mit word gemacht, das angebot von grafik-werkzeugen eignet sich beinahe perfekt dazu  :wink:


----------



## inflamer (23. Okt 2004)

@Student  :applaus: müsste ichs nicht "veröffentlichen" würde ich es erst gar nicht erstellen, sondern gleich mit dem entwurf der datenbank beginnen, die aus dem erm eigentlich abgeleitet werden soll.


----------



## Roar (23. Okt 2004)

Student hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sofern du es nicht veröffentlichen willst ... machs per hand auf tapete ;-)



also ich benutz für sowas immer paint


----------



## apfelsine (23. Okt 2004)

na dann, fröhliches "abbrechen"


denn arbeiten kann man das wohl eher nicht nennen *gg*


----------



## inflamer (23. Okt 2004)

@apfelsine: ging das jetzt an mich? also bei grösseren projekten eignet sich word sicherlich nicht, um damit erm-diagramme zu erstellen, aber durchaus für kleinere, mit 3-5 entitäten. es ist btw auch keine "arbeit" sondern eine präsentation für eine abschlussprüfung

ps: danke für die tipps, hab ich vergessen zu sagen, hätte das erm wahrsceinlich jetzt mit visio gemacht, wenn's nicht bereits fertig gewesen wäre.


----------



## kopfsalat (24. Okt 2004)

Ich nutze dafür Smartdraw:
http://www.smartdraw.com

Gefällt mir gut (ich habe aber auch keinen Vergleich) und es gibt einen guten Studentenrabatt.


----------



## apfelsine (24. Okt 2004)

@inflamer
ja bei 3 -5 dingern geht das noch, da gebe ich dir recht


----------



## Bleiglanz (25. Okt 2004)

wenn du Zeit hast, schau dir das EMF

   eclipse modelling Framework 

an, das scheint sehr mächtig zu werden. soweit ich sehen kann, ist noch viel handarbeit erforderlich (ist eben ein ziemlich generisches zeugs)


----------

